# New Holland 209/210 Discbine?



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

Anyone run either one these? Good/Bad? I am looking to move from my JD 1219 to a discbine w/ rolls. Local dealer has a leftover 2019 209 they're looking to move. The 10-footer might be nice, but the 9-foot 209 would likely work for my situation.

If I could find a really nice older used mower I may go that route, but am not looking to pick up someone else's used junk so just kickin the tires on a brand new one. Just lookin for some input.

Thanks.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

How many ponies are you planning on running in front of this machine?

Larry


----------



## Chase72 (Nov 12, 2017)

What size tractor are you running?


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

Planned to use a JD 2755 which spec says is 75 hp at the pto. A NH 209 says needs 65 hp (I believe). We're on flat ground so I think it would work.

We're a full time farm so there's other options in the shed from 85-120 engine hp if needed, but that'd be my first choice of tractor. I'm mowing 30 acres of 4 cut alfalfa, 20 acres of single cut Timothy and just some odds and ends in between.

1219 works great just a little slow. We've got a lot going on with vegetable crops during the summer so I'd just like to go a little quicker.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Your 2755 may run the 10’ model, at least if you don’t have hills, but it’s going to lug it down some. We pull our 10’ NH H7230 with a 2955. It’s a good match but in thick tangled hay and any hills and you know it’s back there. We used to run a 9’ NH 1410 with a 2555 and it had plenty of power, just was a little light weight sometimes. Your 2755 should have a little more weight though I believe. Nicest feature of the 10’ models is the curved tongue being more maneuverable in my opinion. But for your acres and coming from a haybine the 9’ model should still be a big step up in productivity.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I pulled a NH 1409 (the 9-3" model) for years with first a JD2640 and then a JD2755. Both did totally fine without issues. Migrated up from the 2640 to get my first cab in the 2755. Migrated on to get better ac but never had a power problem. I did have 18-38 loaded rears on both those tractors and that helped.


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

I think a good used NH 1409/1411, 7220/7230 or even JD 530/630 would all be fine for me and quite a step up from the ol haybine.. just haven't found a nice used on yet. Looked at a lot of machines that have set outside or have crumpled sheet metal. It'd be nice to save a few bucks on a used discbine, but it's not worth saving a little now just to buy parts and be in machine that's several years old for nearly the same amount of a new one. Not to mention no warranty.

This new 209 is close but I just can't find much input about them on the inner webs.

The salesman sure speaks highly of it!! Lol


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

mstuck21 said:


> I think a good used NH 1409/1411, 7220/7230 or even JD 530/630 would all be fine for me and quite a step up from the ol haybine.. just haven't found a nice used on yet. Looked at a lot of machines that have set outside or have crumpled sheet metal. It'd be nice to save a few bucks on a used discbine, but it's not worth saving a little now just to buy parts and be in machine that's several years old for nearly the same amount of a new one. Not to mention no warranty.
> 
> This new 209 is close but I just can't find much input about them on the inner webs.
> 
> The salesman sure speaks highly of it!! Lol


The 1409 was a really good machine. Bought mine new when they first arrived here in 05 and kept it till this year. The rollers were still perfect but you start getting sheetmetal fatigue and even though I cleaned and washed mine out with every use and kept it shedded as much of they year as possible (when I was not propping wagon loads of hay). But you can't get everything and you start getting rust. If I were you and planning to keep it for the long haul, I would think new or cherrry condition low hours used. Just my two pennies. I did blow a roller bearing at the end which is common and used it to overcome my inertia and buy an impeller machine which I have wanted for a long time. That said, when I traded my NH489 on the 1409, I thought I had died and gone to heaven. No more socks to remove from guards. Life changing.


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks Hayman1 and others. Looked at a lot of used machines since this original post. Mostly junk or VERY used. We generally keep equipment for an extended period of time so decided to go with the new machine. Salesman was motivated to move it and came $3k off the price we originally talked about in Oct. Its a leftover 2019 209. Stayed with the 9 ft. cut to make sure I have plenty of tractor for it. If we get a bigger tractor down the road we could always look at a bigger machine. Who knows maybe by then I'll be out of the hay business and it won't matter lol.





  








New Holland 209




__
mstuck21


__
Dec 23, 2020


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know if NH has changed anything with the tie bolts on the 9' foot models. I had a 9' of the 7000 series and had cutter bar issues right off the lot (new machine). Mike10 gave me insight as to the problem with the 9' machines and the tie bolts breaking. After repeated issues that originated with the cutter bar, and NH flak, the dealer took the machine back. I know of others who run the same machine with no problems. Just my luck I guess.


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

I’ll keep that in mind. I’ve got a 1 yr warranty on the machine and 3 yrs on the cutter bar so I’ll surely cry wolf to the dealer if I see or even think there’s an issue. Warranty was one of the main reasons we bought new. I’m hoping to have good luck with it, but we’ll handle it if we don’t.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

mstuck21 said:


> I'll keep that in mind. I've got a 1 yr warranty on the machine and 3 yrs on the cutter bar so I'll surely cry wolf to the dealer if I see or even think there's an issue. Warranty was one of the main reasons we bought new. I'm hoping to have good luck with it, but we'll handle it if we don't.


Good luck with it. Keep an eye on the rear tie bolt that connects the first and second module.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Troy Farmer said:


> Good luck with it. Keep an eye on the rear tie bolt that connects the first and second module.


I had the 7000 series also, that's the bolt that broke/disappeared, first year of operation. Replaced under warranty, had machine for 11 more years without a problem.

Larry


----------

